# isn't this obsidian?



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jul 18, 2011)

Recently returned from a trip to eastern KY to see the folks and did some usual artifact huntin.  Brought back about 80 pieces from 2 days of lookin.  Found this piece near the Little Sandy River along with some flakes of flint where I have found many other artifacts.  Is this obsidian?  When scratched on concrete the line is white not black so I don't think its a type of coal.  Looks like it has had some pressure flaking and could have been used as a scraper.  I have found literally thousands of pieces from these lands over 15 years and have never found anything like this material.


----------



## dtala (Jul 18, 2011)

looks more like slag from working iron ore, we have a lot of that around here. Some of the better pieces will knap almost like obsidian...and cut ya just like obsidian.

  troy


----------



## Rare Breed (Jul 18, 2011)

I think it's slag as well and dtala is right that stuff will cut you to the bone. I think it's the limestone in an old iron furnace, like this one.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks for the info guys.  there are a lot of old furnaces around that part of the OH valley so it could be.  But why would the piece be found buried (it was turned over when grading for a new house) with multiple pieces of chert?  Also no other pieces have been found in the area. just thought it was an odd find.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2011)

Obsidan has been found in only one spot east of the Missisippi that I know of, on the Hopewell Site in Ohio. This particular obsidian was brought there from what is now Yellowstone National Park.  Obsidian can be traced back to the source. It is no longer occurs naturally in the East.


----------



## dtala (Jul 18, 2011)

Het that slag knaps pretty good if ya can find a big enough clean piece...


----------



## dtala (Jul 19, 2011)

point on the right is the same stuff...







  troy


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jul 20, 2011)

wow, dtala, you're right.  That's it.  Glad I come here to learn stuff from you guys!


----------



## Matt Westberry (Aug 23, 2011)

NOPE probablye NOT slag. Alot of people think they have found obsidian east of the mississippi.......look up ''knox chert'' from knox county.......


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree with slag. I don't believe that is Knox.


----------



## benosmose (Aug 24, 2011)

I was working in Bremen ga and found huge chunks of that stuff brought it all home it was all over a power right of way there some pieces big as a basketball


----------



## dtala (Aug 25, 2011)

that ain't Knox, it's slag.


----------

